# Caribbean Table Top Day with some Roots for fun



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 27, 2016)

started gnawing away at the lower part of the trunk of the mahagony tree in my drive nice table tops. Then at the end I sliced up some small roots that came loose in transport just to see what going on

They looking sweet so far

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow! Some really beautiful lumber. If only shipping weren't sooooo expensive! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 27, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! Some really beautiful lumber. If only shipping weren't sooooo expensive! Chuck


It actually is not so bad, it can go stateside Priority mail. I also confirmed with customs and USDA that although this is CITES II protected species I can sent it to the states without a problem as USVI and upper 48 are considered state to state so no import/export issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow! That mahogany is _beautiful_. I love the color in it.


----------



## TimR (Mar 7, 2016)

Dang that's Purdy. If you decide to cut some up into LFRB size chunks, I'll definitely be watching with interest!


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 7, 2016)

TimR said:


> Dang that's Purdy. If you decide to cut some up into LFRB size chunks, I'll definitely be watching with interest!


LFRB?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 7, 2016)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> LFRB?


Large flat rate box. Can you send those from there usps? If so I'd be interested also....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2016)

Now that's a nice stash!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm loving those roots!!!!!


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 8, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> Large flat rate box. Can you send those from there usps? If so I'd be interested also....


Yea I can send LFRB from here. But I have to take the bark off for USDA purposes. This is the S Mahogani which is very rare and unavailable in the market because of it CITES protection. It is _really_ _really_ beautiful and deepens is red tone over time.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm gonna turn it so bark doesn't matter to me... Got any pieces big enough to turn of the roots?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 31, 2016)

I may be interested in either a LFRB or a MFRB also. That stuff is amazing!!!!!!!


----------

